# Modularizing a PSU (kinda)



## Rob! (Nov 15, 2007)

On my power supply I have tons of extra wires that I do not and will not use, such as two extra sets of 4-pin molex connectors (with three on each cable!), extra SATA cables, etc.  

If I had my PSU removed from my computer and unplugged, would it be safe to snip some of the wires (one at a time) really short and "seal" them with electrical tape, just so they aren't hanging uselessly around the inside of my case?

I know it can be super dangerous tinkering with the internals of a PSU after it has been used due to build up charge, but what about just the wires?


----------



## MadCow (Nov 15, 2007)

Sure you could cut them, but I would recommend to actually go inside and de-solder them. I think that if you short the +5v wire (red) to ground it'll discharge the capacitors and you'll be safe. Don't take my word though, because I did that over a year ago. And if you do get shocked, it hurts like a mofo, you can take my word on that. Those giant caps sure can store alot of current. I unsoldered all the wires but +12v and GND to make a multipurpose 12v power supply.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 15, 2007)

Better to SHORTEN the 2 extra sets to their first molex. That way, you still have extra power connecters if you need them... but you've reduced the number and shortened the length. Will be a lot tidier, and you dont burn your bridges.  You can always add extenders/splitters in the future.

Dont snip and electrical tape. That's naff. Make a clean removal at the source, or at a connector, via unsolder.  Also, leave no room for tape to unwravel in the heat over the years and potentially short.


----------



## keakar (Nov 15, 2007)

why dont you do this:

since you have 4 12v rails with 3 molex plugs on each, cut the extra 2 molex plugs off of each wire so you will end up with 4 single molex plugs. (assuming 4 is enough plugs for your needs)

you can carefully snip the wires very close trying to have the snip be inside the molex plug as best as you can. (if you use a very small snipping pliers or a fingernail clipper will work in a pinch and i usually slip the wire out of the connector to get a close clean snip then slip it back into the molex connector) the single plug per rail is a clean look.

this 12v power is perfectly safe to snip off as soon as you unplug the power supply from the wall.

nothing needs to be removed or undone and if you ever need extra plugs again you can just add in a y splitter as needed.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 15, 2007)

If you're afraid the thing is still charged just take out the power cable and turn the machine on. All power is lost in an attempt to turn on, which obviously will fail.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 15, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If you're afraid the thing is still charged just take out the power cable and turn the machine on. All power is lost in an attempt to turn on, which obviously will fail.



Actually, that wont completely discharge the PSU... you will have to leave it for approxmately 48 hours to be 100% safe.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

I think this is all coming down to weather or not you have the cajones to start ripping that ol' PSU open!  Electricity is your friend!  Unplug, do as Dan said, and start cutting those wires!  Yeeeehaaawww!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 15, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Actually, that wont completely discharge the PSU... you will have to leave it for approxmately 48 hours to be 100% safe.



There's a max of 24V on the wires depending on the type of PSU, besides I've never been shocked by any PSU I modified. And I've been cutting in plenty. It's quite safe.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> I think this is all coming down to weather or not you have the cajones to start ripping that ol' PSU open!  Electricity is your friend!  Unplug, do as Dan said, and start cutting those wires!  Yeeeehaaawww!


I agree. and erocker + beer = lol


----------



## MadCow (Nov 15, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> There's a max of 24V on the wires depending on the type of PSU, besides I've never been shocked by any PSU I modified. And I've been cutting in plenty. It's quite safe.



Yea I'll agree with that, I only got shocked because of a stupid mistake. I turned it on with a wire caught in the fan, it was rubbing the insulation off so without thinking I stuck my hand inside and ZAP.


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 15, 2007)

I would find some connectors that you can mount on your psu, and turn it partially modular. Depending on your level of skill you could use speaker style connectors, screw style mounts, anything. Good luck.


----------



## d44ve (Nov 15, 2007)

-or-

You can pony up the extra 100 bucks for a modular PSU.

I know its a crazy idea... but I think it just might work!


----------



## Silverel (Nov 15, 2007)

d44ve said:


> -or-
> 
> You can pony up the extra 100 bucks for a modular PSU.
> 
> I know its a crazy idea... but I think it just might work!




Crazy? Bah!

I think the excitement of possible electrocution while modding is much more admirable.


Vague memories of a Jackass episode, someone kept getting electrocuted...


----------



## keakar (Nov 15, 2007)

Silverel said:


> Crazy? Bah!
> 
> I think the excitement of possible electrocution while modding is much more admirable.
> 
> ...



its a prooven fact (according to what i've heard anyway) that you can only get hurt by electricity if you suffer from a lack of alcohol in you system so as long as you have had at least 4 beers you are safe from being shocked.  JK


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 15, 2007)

keakar said:


> its a prooven fact (according to what i've heard anyway) that you can only get hurt by electricity if you suffer from a lack of alcohol in you system so as long as you have had at least 4 beers you are safe from being shocked.  JK



Yay I'm immune to being shocked for the rest of my life.


----------



## Rob! (Nov 16, 2007)

Well I don't feel like buying new stuff.  I have a cheapo PSU in my basement I've never used (came with a case, instantly replaced!) so i think I'll rip that apart and get some practice.  

I think I could do the desoldering no problem except i'd be a tad afraid of accidentally making solder bridges and creating a short.

I've also seen a Make a Modular PSU guide on Bit-Tech, but I don't wanna get hardcore about it right now.

EDIT: I just ripped apart that cheap one, and desoldering doens't look so bad.  Like-cables are all together (i.e. all the +5vs are together, etc) rather than sets together, so it's less confusing like I thought.

So snipping them near the source wont be a good idea?  Say, if I cut them inside and left like an inch of wire sticking out.


----------



## Necrofire (Nov 16, 2007)

I've done it, chopped wires off from inside the power supply, that is.

I've been shocked before by high-power capacitors (camera flash, and one from a crappy power supply) but they weren't fully charged, which is why I'm still here today.

Just make sure your hands are completely dry, you stand a smaller chance of taking the whole charge should you get shocked. (i.e. no sweat or grease)


----------



## Rob! (Nov 16, 2007)

Necrofire said:


> I've done it, chopped wires off from inside the power supply, that is.



What did you do about the wires you left in there?  How did you protect them from shorting?


----------



## Silverel (Nov 16, 2007)

Chewing gum


----------



## Rob! (Nov 18, 2007)

Silverel said:


> Chewing gum



Does that really work?  I'd imagine that would melt as easy as electrical tape.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 18, 2007)

I think he was joking


----------



## intel igent (Nov 18, 2007)

whats the fear with using ELECTRICAL TAPE?


----------



## Necrofire (Nov 19, 2007)

First of all, the wires were too short to move anywhere near other metal.
Second of all, electric tape doesn't last very long, especially in hot areas, the sticky gets everywhere. Electric tape likes to come apart.


----------



## intel igent (Nov 19, 2007)

Necrofire said:


> Second of all, electric tape doesn't last very long, especially in hot areas, the sticky gets everywhere. Electric tape likes to come apart.



thats cuz u use budget tape  with good electrical tape you wont have that. yes there is good tape and bad tape.

you could always try liquid electrical tape


----------



## Necrofire (Nov 20, 2007)

intel igent said:


> thats cuz u use budget tape  with good electrical tape you wont have that. yes there is good tape and bad tape.
> 
> you could always try liquid electrical tape



Liquid electric tape is god's tape. That stuff is awesome.
The glue stuff that's on electric tape isn't meant to handle long periods of high temps, regardless of the type of tape, or its quality. The 'good' tape may last longer, but it still gets all funky after a while.


----------



## TWOJZ (Nov 20, 2007)

this thread got long without actually going anywhere  lol

I'll go find pics of my massively hacked powersupply.


----------



## bryan_d (Nov 21, 2007)

Necrofire said:


> Liquid electric tape is god's tape. That stuff is awesome.



Just don't use "god's tape" indoors... unless you want to get a glimpse of him/her in short time.

I too have been playing with the idea of modifying some power supply's into a modular design, but not for wire managements sake, but as a quick method of checking my 12v line and 5 volt lines.

I am very curious to see the results with the OP's pictures.

bryan d


----------

